# WMI Installed



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Finally got around to installing WMI on the TTRS.
Went with the AEM kit that is quite popular and it works very well. 
(Crappy cell phone pictures to follow)

Started out like this:










Ended like this:



















Car is dirty and needs cleaned after the surgery, but I'm very happy with the results.
Initial testing shows IAT's ending lower than they began after a 4th gear pull. Very impressive.
Low end punch seems up and pulls harder than ever. Hid the controller in the fuse panel area on the driver's side. Nozzle is in the lower part of the throttle body elbow.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I read a little about WMI a while back and thought it was really interesting, but I kind of dropped the idea because some of the info indicated that blowing the engine was a real possibility if the fluid ran out or the pump failed. What are you thoughts?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Williamttrs said:


> I read a little about WMI a while back and thought it was really interesting, but I kind of dropped the idea because some of the info indicated that blowing the engine was a real possibility if the fluid ran out or the pump failed. What are you thoughts?


IMO it's a not a street car solution, unless it's just in there for added safety margin and not for pushing up the power beyond what the pump fuel alone could provide.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> I read a little about WMI a while back and thought it was really interesting, but I kind of dropped the idea because some of the info indicated that blowing the engine was a real possibility if the fluid ran out or the pump failed. What are you thoughts?


If you tune for it then yeah there is that risk. Only WMI kit I would fit is the aquamist one has its fully 3d for proper injection based on throttle input and it has proper fail safes which will save the engine should a problem arise.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Like most things, the risk or danger only comes into play depending on how you use WMI. If you tune for it at the extreme edge and your kit does not have the proper safeguards built in, you can run in to problems. If you add it for cooling, i.e. to keep your IATs down and avoid ignition timing pulls, then there is no risk or danger to your engine. 

I had the Aquamist HPF-4 kit to my Mini Cooper for cooling and the engine loved it. I intend to install that kit on my TT within the next few months.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

13ttaz said:


> Like most things, the risk or danger only comes into play depending on how you use WMI. If you tune for it at the extreme edge and your kit does not have the proper safeguards built in, you can run in to problems. If you add it for cooling, i.e. to keep your IATs down and avoid ignition timing pulls, then there is no risk or danger to your engine.
> 
> I had the Aquamist HPF-4 kit to my Mini Cooper for cooling and the engine loved it. I intend to install that kit on my TT within the next few months.


Glad someone gets it...
If you run anything on the ragged edge you will have a problem eventually.

I don't trust any safeguard enough to risk losing the motor. You will still see power gains, just not as much as you would if you ran a 110+ octane tune with it. Regardless, lower IAT's and no pulled timing = more power and more consistent power as the summer fast approaches.

Also seems give quite the extra kick down low, and I'll feel much better this summer when it's 85-90 out.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> Glad someone gets it...
> If you run anything on the ragged edge you will have a problem eventually.
> 
> I don't trust any safeguard enough to risk losing the motor. You will still see power gains, just not as much as you would if you ran a 110+ octane tune with it. Regardless, lower IAT's and no pulled timing = more power and more consistent power as the summer fast approaches.
> ...


I respect the insight. I did not know if there would be any difference if not tuned. Since I live in the armpit of Texas (Houston), and temps consistently get in the 100+ with terrible humidity, I can appreciate keeping temps down and consistent.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, I am in Phoenix so we see 110 to 120 degrees regularly during the summer months and having added WMI to my turbo-charged vehicles keeps them spry year-round. You are treating your motor right when your IATs are reading 20 degrees below ambient during full-throttle runs. And the motor responds in kind. 

Now my sense with my new TT, which I have had for all of 850 miles, is that the IATs run around 20 degrees higher than ambient while stock. One of the first mods I added was the P3 Cars digital interface/gauge to monitor and record various parameters of the vehicle before I start modifying it. So we will see in time how low the IATs run on my TT with an upgraded intercooler and WMI.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Williamttrs said:


> I respect the insight. I did not know if there would be any difference if not tuned. Since I live in the armpit of Texas (Houston), and temps consistently get in the 100+ with terrible humidity, I can appreciate keeping temps down and consistent.


We are quite fortunate, these ECU's are quite adaptable to changes and can do a bit of "adaption" on the fly. Not like my friends in the Subaru world....


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> Glad someone gets it...
> If you run anything on the ragged edge you will have a problem eventually.
> 
> I don't trust any safeguard enough to risk losing the motor. You will still see power gains, just not as much as you would if you ran a 110+ octane tune with it. Regardless, lower IAT's and no pulled timing = more power and more consistent power as the summer fast approaches.
> ...


 Congrats...agreed with safety aspect of OEM ECU...though WMI in warm climate make sense IMO even for a daily driver.

I looked at WMI for a very long period of time and pulled out at the last minute simply because over here in the UK we have more cooler days than warmer days thus the Pro-Alloy IC I had fitted back in 2010 has been more than capable especially at recovery thus IAT drops quickly to less than 20 degrees Celsius above ambient when pushing on track with the S2 map I run.

Were I in a mostly warmer climate then WMI would have been seeing its 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] year on mine. For now am sticking to the Pro-Alloy IC as it did/still does solve the noticeable power drop on warmer days even on stock map...imagine that...the slower stock map running even slower...yeah, car felt like it was going backwards prior to upgrading the stock IC...!

Interesting point on WMI making a noticeable difference without increasing the timing thus not tune for it...I had a lengthy discussion with another TT-RS owner with a S3 kit who fitted WMI and he noted a slight drop in power when he did not increase timing post the install.

His view was that the cooling aspect of WMI was too effective so required increase in timing to get the engine performing at its optimum with WMI fitted. Now, that raised another issue for me in regards to the safety margin he is now pushing closer to the line with tuning for power as a necessity.

In any case, IMHO WMI is a plus for cooling/cleaning as noted by others. For tuning...I get nervous and would rather look for raw power upgrade.

@Arin, 
when is this APR S3 kit coming out again...


----------

